
My personal story on the unethical behaviors of the TechCode accelerator - rglovejoy
https://medium.com/@OmidAminfar/my-personal-story-on-the-unethical-behaviors-of-a-silicon-valley-accelerator-e3818609021#.1a88odxi2
======
abeyer
A bit of Occam's Razor might be called for before suggesting hidden agendas
and IP theft by foreign governments.

It sounds like a new program that overpromised, didn't plan well, and
struggled to deliver would have been a similar experience.

~~~
jwdunne
Perhaps Hanlon's razor too: never attribute to malice what can be attributed
to incompetence.

~~~
sebleon
I like this a lot - always give others the benefit of the doubt!

------
skmurphy
FYI two days after writing this article he shut down his startup
[https://medium.com/@OmidAminfar/the-end-of-my-rewarding-
star...](https://medium.com/@OmidAminfar/the-end-of-my-rewarding-startup-
journey-27c2986eb110) so while I am not disputing the accuracy of his
statements there may be other factors as work as well.

------
weisser
I think you should only call a program an accelerator if they invest at the
start in all participants. Otherwise a word like incubator or competition
probably makes more sense.

------
burntrelish1273
There's no barrier-to-entry for a shop to call themselves an "accelerator."

Reputation*3.

YC, 500 and some others. Doing due-diligence, building rapport with key people
and managing expectations can help. Also, big names have a lot more to lose
(rep) and so tend to be safer bets.

------
Hydraulix989
I read this earlier today, and I don't remember the author calling out the
accelerator by name. Was this a later edit?

